# Manta 2 DC motor + Kelly controller



## Isaak (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi guys! Happy new year to all of you!

I am still in search for a cheap but good motor for a sailboat conversion and have now stumbled upon the Manta 2 -Etek like motor.

I wanted yo know if any of you have used it & if yes, 

- how much does it regen @36v rpm?
-how powerful is it @ 36v max?


And then I was wondering if I hook it up to a Kelly controller with regen, could I let that current flow straight into the battery bank or would it over loaf the batteries and also, once batteries are full and I turn off the dynamic brake/regen, would the motor burn out because of the pm regenerating current continuously under spin?(while sailing long distances)?

Kind regards & thanks a lot in advance!
Isaak


----------

